# Into the 8's SVM break Qtr Mile Record



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Quick post
Over the moon, John Hanton in Mad Medusa just did a 8,93 @ 168.5 mph

Track was not prepped, awesome result Ludders and John went head to head on this run, Ludders achieved his own PB 9.02


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done to all, look forward to seeing it run tomorrow.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Well Ludders did say whoever beat him would have to run an 8! looks like that was true!

Congrats to all involved :thumbsup:


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great results for both drivers, see you all tomorrow


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great job. Great to see us achieving the 8's here in the uk and showing the States that they are not the only nutters in the GTR world :chuckle:

Can't imagine how quick that must feel. The wife was complaining that the acceleration on mine was hurting her stomach across country in Norfolk today. Bet she would faint if she got in Mudusa :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kevan, Amar, Gavin, John, & John good work 


JH vs Ludders was a classic. if you loves GT-R's about as good as it gets






































svm start em young


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys take a look 
kk


link Severn Valley Motorsport New R35 GTR 1/4 Mile European Record 8.93sec 29.09.12 - YouTube


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well done guys. Great time!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, 168mph, that is seriously quick, congrats to John and everyone involved in building Mad Medusa! :bowdown1:

8.93 is impressive of course, but once launching gets sorted, imagine what that could drop to...


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

well done guys

your hard work and commitment are paying off

im sure there is still more to come:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I MUST TRY HARDER I MUST TRY HARDER
LOL
Thanks will do 
kk


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Great result John well done. Just wondering if you drive it on the public road with a parachute!:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Awesome runs guys, get that boost turned up more, get the 60ft time down and you be going 8.6/8.7 ET.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

paul__k said:


> Great result John well done. Just wondering if you drive it on the public road with a parachute!:thumbsup:


From what I read on here it's just a drag car only.

But am sure he might use it in road ?

Fmans is a road car I belive.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

That video says it all, fantastic job guys, well done John and Ludders truly a great showdown :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

paul__k said:


> Great result John well done. Just wondering if you drive it on the public road with a parachute!:thumbsup:


Yes we move the number plate onto the boot lid  it does get some funny looks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Arcam said:


> That video says it all, fantastic job guys, well done John and Ludders truly a great showdown :thumbsup:


Ludders pipped Johns time by 5/1000s of a second later in the day
launching his beast in a time of 1.2sec first 60ft lol

I feel many more match ups to come, the R35 has the speed, the R33 has the grip 

This morning john has broken his rear diff  more upgrades required lol
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear it was the diff, when i spoke to John he thought it might have been a drive shaft.

Awesome car btw, with a serious 60ft it looks like this car is in with a good chance at taking the world record, keep up the good work guys.

Nice chatting with you today John


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Sorry to hear it was the diff, when i spoke to John he thought it might have been a drive shaft.
> 
> Awesome car btw, with a serious 60ft it looks like this car is in with a good chance at taking the world record, keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Nice chatting with you today John


Thankyou Jamie, Our Quest goes on 
kk


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Corr! 168mph!

Some serious grunt.. Great work and Congrats


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Ryan.g said:


> Corr! 168mph!
> 
> Some serious grunt.. Great work and Congrats



Cheers  dont forget to add on the 0.56mph rounded up that nearly 169 mph LOL every little helps 
Trying to find out how that stacks on on the 3.8lt world stage!
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Sorry to hear it was the diff, when i spoke to John he thought it might have been a drive shaft.
> 
> Awesome car btw, with a serious 60ft it looks like this car is in with a good chance at taking the world record, keep up the good work guys.
> 
> Nice chatting with you today John


Not Long Got back from a long weekend,

Sorry I did'nt get chance to say "Hi" Jamie but no doubt we will bump into each other at some event, Your GT-R looked Great, Hope you are enjoying it.

Unfortunately due to the diff Medusa was not able to better the time but I am sure it will come .....

On a Personal note I would like to Thank John & Lynn Hanton and also Francis & Francis JNR for their effort and support. We only are what we are due to the fantastic support and loyalty of customers.

The Boundaries of the Qtr mile have now moved and if we expect the Cars to run each time and break nothing this is very naive of us. All we can do is keep fingers crossed LOL and hope for the best. (and carry some spares LOL)

Thanks to all the Team @ SVM also who made this all possible :thumbsup:

Regards Amar


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent result! Well done to all those involved.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations John. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. 

Well done all the svm boys and Ben too. And all the others who've been involved too. 

Great result.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

lol amazing!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Cheers  dont forget to add on the 0.56mph rounded up that nearly 169 mph LOL every little helps
> Trying to find out how that stacks on on the 3.8lt world stage!
> kk


*Found out how we stack*, I know you don't like too much willy waving lol
just a little   

*WORLDS FASTEST 3.8 R35 @ 168.56MPH* in 1/4 mile !!!! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

KK


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great result, SVM are a top team and John sure is one crazy customer! Will the car be back out this year or now must we wait till spring?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

alloy said:


> Great result, SVM are a top team and John sure is one crazy customer! Will the car be back out this year or now must we wait till spring?


*We like crazy LOL*
we will try and catch a few more outings "this yr" Car is being prepared this week  
seems to us *get the launch right* and we may actually improve  opcorn:
kk


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

How did Ludders manage 1.2 in the 60 foot - incredible?
If John can match that he will be mid 8s!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

He doesnt, the best 60ft we have seen on Jeff's car is 1.33. We have a lot less BHP than the John R35GTR but our launch set up is working pretty well it seems.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

paul__k said:


> How did Ludders manage 1.2 in the 60 foot - incredible?
> If John can match that he will be mid 8s!


Normally what you can save on 60ft your gain is doubled on the ET
Jeff tells me his 60 was 1.3 not 1.2 but any rates very fast imo

The magic time is obviously 8.61 LOL can we get there?????:flame::flame::flame::flame:
kk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] M/S said:


> He doesnt, the best 60ft we have seen on Jeff's car is 1.33. We have a lot less BHP than the John R35GTR but our launch set up is working pretty well it seems.


That's an understatement! :chuckle:
The R33 launch was amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Update. (info) TOP THREE R35s IN THE WORLD comparison chart



SVM 60ft 1/8th 130.95mph 1/4 168.56mph 3.8l
1.60 sec 6.014 sec 8.939sec


SPE 60ft 1/8th 128.47mph 1/4 167.68mph 4.0l
1.465 sec 5.812 sec 8.793sec


AMS 60ft 1/8th 135.99mph 1/4 173.81 mph 4.0l
1.54 sec 5.780sec 8.626 sec 


Conclusion, comparing stats both spe and ams v svm 

we can see our launch is down on both cars  this we hope can be improved 
Note against the SPE car we loose 0.2 secs to 1/8th and regain a little time back 0.06 to the 1/4 mile 
against the AMS car we also loose 0.23 secs to the 1/8th and a little more gap of 0.08 to the 1/4 mile 



IMO we have a little to do, i feel we have the better of the SPE GTR gaining ground after 1/8 how ever i feel we need a little more power to beat AMS

loosing out by 1/8th mile and the gap increasing in the second 1/8th a further 0.08sec



Not a lot i know but most defiantly not there yet, SVM are now Gaining Syvecs support to take on the USA 

we will let you know how we improve, 



If we do not succeed , Bring on the HULK,, and our BIG gun LOL




Proprietor of Severn Valley Motorsport


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Well deserved John 

Congrats everyone at SVM.

Medusa certainly seems to have the power to go a bit faster in its current setup


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

So many well wishers to thanks one by one and i dont want to be accussed of lording it by over posting but Thanks everyone for your encouragement and support.

I am Mad to take this trip as you all know but the highs and lows are part of the fun.

To date the investment in Medusa is totaly mental and not a journey i would reccomend for anyone to take but too late now we have embarked on the journey.

Exsctly one year ago i handed Medusa over to SVM at the Jap show and told them i wanted an 8's R35. It took exactly one year a lot of trial and error mostly error to get what i wanted but the guys have delivered.

Now i want to set the targets for next year

1. Enter and win JDS street class (look out Ludders)
2. World record 1/4 mile
3. World record standing Km (Already hold this from TOTB 208.2mph)
4. World record standing mile
5. World record top speed run
6. Not to spend a penny more on this mad motor

If i can do 5 of the 6 targets i'll be happy

PS: I am in need of sponsors now I have laid the foundations to help meet these goals (Please:wavey::wavey

Thanks for all your best wishes folks and Thanks to all that have help get us where we are now and I hope will continue on this Mad journey with me.:bowdown1:

PPS: a ride in a 1400 bhp R35 is available at a price to be paid into the war chest.:chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jOHN, we have a plan, in fact while you have stepped on the plane lol, we are upgrading as we speak. All these records mmm That's a big ask, maybe two of the 5 

*The plan*, Turbos are now maxing out, gtx 3582 even with our motorsport bearings and larger wastegates we can not give you more 

Answer, Yet again bring on the Hulk, my Turbos arrive in the morning, we move up a size
for you, GT3586FP these ae rated @800bhp each unit, in reality fingers crossed
circa 1500bhp 

Add this to Syvecs and a couple more ideas I think your ready for a proper attempt 


Good news for Hulk, he gets the very latest GT3794FP units from our good friends Craig and Vince @ CR turbo's
They are so excited to explain, These monster's are good for 900bhp per unit 

Our Billet 4.2 mid sleeve blocks are progressing, and hopefully i will have an exciting xmas
Yes also the Hulk is having SYVECS and 12 injector conversion

* John this time your not having them lol*
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

why change the turbos at this stage?

Personally I would see what the syvecs can do for your launching and then work out where you need to go from there.

My biggest concern for you is that that you are racing on UK drag strips which simply do not have the same level of prep as the US strips. Bit unfair on you really.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Getting the car off of the line is the easy part.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> why change the turbos at this stage?
> 
> Personally I would see what the syvecs can do for your launching and then work out where you need to go from there.
> 
> My biggest concern for you is that that you are racing on UK drag strips which simply do not have the same level of prep as the US strips. Bit unfair on you really.


 I'm in it to win not to keep up Lol we need to raise the bar for others to follow, all part of the fun 
Quest for more power, a drag race is in two halfs, 
Improve launch, yes 
improve speed , yes
Both we will do 4 sure, the GTX3582 are maxing out, and even at this level
we learn and move up, more volumn, less pressure, more safety 
everything need's to notch up, intakes, throttles,air,fuel ,the quest moves on!!

I want to do everything i can , then we will leave Ryan and Ben the easy job Lol 
Just think how fast this car is 0-130 in 6 secs  0-160 in a fraction over 8s and John wants more! John will get more! and at no cost to him 
IF we can do it on the less grippy flat tracks then its all good ?
best hold off a little as were being watched  only kidding 
we have some very special mods up our sleeve, and now i believe have a very good chance of 175mph passes 

What we try and get across is all this willy waving, filters down to 600/700/800/900/1000bhp cars all benefiting on what makes these cars stay together and tick any one can build a 1000bhp gtr will it stay together? (no offence meant) but it does take a lot of R&D to run at these levels !

Building a 1400bhp helps us to do this for the folk out there requiring 
an 8ball car and more 
kk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> more volume, less pressure, more safety



well said that man.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

What colour is the 7 ball:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> What colour is the 7 ball:chuckle::chuckle:


What color is the 7 ball? 

Maroon. This ball is a more of a burnt sienna color. It is a decorative brown, like many woods. The Ivoryline balls set the standards for pool balls of today.


John , lets stick with the 8 ball 
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> What color is the 7 ball?
> 
> Maroon. This ball is a more of a burnt sienna color. It is a decorative brown, like many woods. The Ivoryline balls set the standards for pool balls of today.
> 
> ...


Maybe a wrap in the 7 ball color in the close season will inspire us on next year. Bit of weight loss through the hard winter you never know.

No Pressure lads:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Very well done gentlemen!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

thistle said:


> Very well done gentlemen!


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:
Thank you 
kk


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Kev, couple of pointers for you.

1. The capacity limit in JDS is (currently) 3.7L
2. OEM Block, head and casings are mandatory (no billets)
3. Don't forget flywheel and transmission shield(s)

Oh, whilst not 100% sure, you might find a young lady in a Viper did more than 208.2mph at TOTB once.

DaveG


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ATCO said:


> Kev, couple of pointers for you.
> 
> 1. The capacity limit in JDS is (currently) 3.7L
> 2. OEM Block, head and casings are mandatory (no billets)
> ...


John and Jeff will chime in on prep..i think the capacity is increasing to allow
R35s
Not sure about Viper Lady ? i just have my eggs into R35s...good going on her Drive !! John's car has had a few changes, we are always looking to improve.Dave isn't this about 1/4mile record?

SVM billet blocks will be 4.2L 

kk


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am waiting for a reply on the change of rules to allow the increased capacity.

Don't worry about billet blocks they will be ok I am sure for next season (but no promise)

Dave the Viper was over a mile I believe??



.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> *1. Enter and win JDS street class (look out Ludders)XXX*
> 2. World record 1/4 mile
> 3. World record standing Km (Already hold this from TOTB 208.2mph)
> 4. World record standing mile
> ...


I think 4 out of 6 is possible. :chuckle:

I'm watching you John Hanton!!


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

thistle said:


> Very well done gentlemen!


John,

Thank you for all the great tunes:bowdown1:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ludders said:


> I think 4 out of 6 is possible. :chuckle:
> 
> I'm watching you John Hanton!!
> 
> ...


Jeff
I hope that Street JDS can be split for above 10's and below to encourage greater participation as to go sub 8 is a costly business but sub 11 can provide good sport for a reasonable outlay. Also be good to see racing between like for like timed motors instead of fastest versus slowest as it makes for a better spectacle. Be also good to see the competition run and completed in the middle of the day with RWYB sessions either side so that prizes can be presented during instead of at the end of the day.:thumbsup:

Dave,
Medusa has all original engine block heads etc and Andy Robinson Racing is preparing her through the off season to meet the safety rules.

Only thing we need is the capacity rules changed to accommodate a mass production Japanese car the GTR35 which has a factory standard capacity of 3.8 liters andf we will be good to go:thumbsup:


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Ludders said:


> Don't worry about billet blocks they will be ok I am sure for next season (but no promise).


No chance


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

Without stating the obvious, why isnt nitrous being used? You would have the record in a shot with a 250bhp dose of the stuff, terminal speeds would rocket too.

John, are you running at USCC at Crail in the next couple of weeks?

Excellent effort guys


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

800bhp said:


> No chance


No big deal............


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

johnhanton57 said:


> Only thing we need is the capacity rules changed to accommodate a mass production Japanese car the GTR35 which has a factory standard capacity of 3.8 liters andf we will be good to go:thumbsup:


Just waiting on an answer........


.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

LEO-RS said:


> Without stating the obvious, why isnt nitrous being used? You would have the record in a shot with a 250bhp dose of the stuff, terminal speeds would rocket too.
> 
> John, are you running at USCC at Crail in the next couple of weeks?
> 
> Excellent effort guys


We have the 3.8 liter record and the ultimate record has been set without NOS so we will do the same. 

next year for the JDS I may just give her a small shot of NOS just to keep Ludders to the REAR.

As for Crail I'd love to attend but will depend on Rebuild as we are adding more goodies to our box of tricks so not sure if we will be ready


----------



## rbs14a (Dec 30, 2006)

3.8 semi auto finger twitch change (watch you dont get RSI) vs a 1.3 h pattern this just isnt fair, but makes it all the more interesting bring it on opcorn:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Sean Ivey & AWESOME's [email protected] in Jersey - Page 3 - R35 GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

forgot about this one. 3.8L & e85 that's quicker than this one. 8.81 @ 165

yours is a bit faster bye 3mph tho.

Cobb+BOTL
1200+whp 905ft lbs tq on dynojet.

can't wait to hear your updates and see more.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

mindlessoath said:


> Sean Ivey & AWESOME's [email protected] in Jersey - Page 3 - R35 GT-R - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club
> 
> forgot about this one. 3.8L & e85 that's quicker than this one. 8.81 @ 165
> 
> ...


+1 any car in the 8s is the holy grail of R35 Tune.
Update coming Today 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi small update, or should i say Big ?

A few snap shots of the next upgrade, having Now maxed out the GTX3582s
We are pleased to say Medusa has her new Jet engines delivered 

To say they are big i think an understatement , i have pictured an OEM turbo
to give a comparison..Notice the twin blade Jet Style billet compressor :bowdown1:

Both GTX3586FPHTA units run larger 2.5" outlets and 3.5" Inlets
A/R 1.03 

To complement the units , All induction is being revamped )

we are hoping each unit to pull 800bhp To thrust Madusa onwards


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^^^:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: Awesome

What are the GTX3076 capable of? 600bhp per unit?

Dewi


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Taff1275 said:


> ^^^^^:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: Awesome
> 
> What are the GTX3076 capable of? 600bhp per unit?
> 
> Dewi


approx 600bhp give or take ! :thumbsup: gtx's do pull more than gt's 

The whole kit has to be analysed, manifolds,turbine's,intercoolers, fuelling,
set up configuration all part of the equation..However when set up,
The Garrett GTX family strut there stuff  :thumbsup:

Take the Hulk, he ran 4.2l with our manifold and decent fuel and ran 218mph 
at that point maxed out the gtx3076's That car was circa 1250bhp at that point.

Turbo size has to be packaged to the car, Hulk now has a new monster spec
from back then, so His turbos have been replaced
GT3794FP ..circa 1800bhp 

onwards and upwards 
kk
kk


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> approx 600bhp give or take ! :thumbsup: gtx's do pull more than gt's
> 
> The whole kit has to be analysed, manifolds,turbine's,intercoolers, fuelling,
> set up configuration all part of the equation..However when set up,
> ...



Amar was saying the gtx3976s performed well on the Hulk, roll on January when I hand my car over for the slight upgrade :chuckle:

Dewi


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Taff1275 said:


> Amar was saying the *gtx3976s* performed well on the Hulk, roll on January when I hand my car over for the slight upgrade :chuckle:
> 
> Dewi


4 sure  little typo *3076*


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

That turbo is HUGE!!!! looking forward to the end result :smokin:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome, bring on next season  Has to be SVM's year to get the world record.










Amar's and his bloody hand bags lol


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Lol...perhaps if Amar stopped buying chanel handbags you could afford some bigger turbos!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol...perhaps if Amar stopped buying chanel handbags you could afford some bigger turbos!


Sorry but you got the Wrong person ! As for Bigger Turbo's just watch this space..... 

The new ones coming for the HULK will be special. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry but you got the Wrong person ! As for Bigger Turbo's just watch this space.....
> 
> The new ones coming for the HULK will be special. :thumbsup:


Special? It's MY precious! nobody gets any bigger or better than Medusa. LOL

Seriously we have lots to do but Medusa will prevail and the UK will soon have that record.

Jeff, your in the shit mate:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

How are all your Award's John?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> How are all your Award's John?


Not MY awards KK OUR awards. 

The dinner was great and it was also great that we as a GTROC team got recognition for what has been a very interesting year. 

Also great that the TOTB team that Jeff put together got an award as this year was very special and you guys deserve Mucho credit for what you allowed us to achieve

I have a special gift for the pit crew of Nihal and Jordan which will be coming your way next week.

The year is not done yet mate lots to achieve yet


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

PS: after the bullshit as usual we all got pissed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I did hear you all had a good time  ...Hope you kept to your sea food diet lol

kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi small update, or should i say Big ?
> 
> A few snap shots of the next upgrade, having Now maxed out the GTX3582s
> We are pleased to say Medusa has her new Jet engines delivered
> ...



God those big puppies are HOT.

PPS from last post I'm just the fat guy in the fat guys seat that presses the loud pedal, so as for awards I know who deserves them! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

PPPS Jurgan needs a medal for the loan of the Frikin drive shaft we have yet to break!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Jeff, your in the shit mate:runaway::runaway::runaway:


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: certainly is john 

but in all honesty i do hope jeff/abbey pulls some thing out of the bag and and makes it a nail biting race between you two


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jaycabs said:


> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: certainly is john
> 
> but in all honesty i do hope jeff/abbey pulls some thing out of the bag and and makes it a nail biting race between you two


TBH I totally agree as times are for the record books, 

Races are where the real fun is and next year racing will be fun for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I did hear you all had a good time  ...Hope you kept to your sea food diet lol
> 
> kk


Sure did Kev, Shame I forgot to cut back on the wineuke:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> TBH I totally agree as times are for the record books,
> 
> Races are where the real fun is and next year racing will be fun for sure:thumbsup:


Not forgeting a dark horse , wayne seems to be pushing the times a bit more too .
Budget is certainly a factor here and maybe the end disider unless you start breaking more parts john like jeff kept doing in the past.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

jaycabs said:


> Not forgeting a dark horse , wayne seems to be pushing the times a bit more too .
> Budget is certainly a factor here and maybe the end disider unless you start breaking more parts john like jeff kept doing in the past.


Not Much left to break first time round. Hoping next time for a rear half shaft as I have one of those (Thanks Jurgan):runaway:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Not Much left to break first time round. Hoping next time for a rear half shaft as I have one of those (Thanks Jurgan):runaway:


John just to let you know we are working hard tonight on your motor 

PS how about some nice heavy duty drive shafts , and you can return Jurgans ?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> John just to let you know we are working hard tonight on your motor
> 
> PS how about some nice heavy duty drive shafts , and you can return Jurgans ?


Gotta leave something that is Low cost as the weak link. 

If we make it all bullet proof then the bullets will grenade the most costly parts


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hanton

off topic= mine grenaded 5th gear.. (more on this tomorrow)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> Gotta leave something that is Low cost as the weak link.
> 
> If we make it all bullet proof then the bullets will grenade the most costly parts


Thats one way of looking at it

how about we keep going faster  and keep pushing!!

The weakest link, can be a speed issue
Take the Turbo, we maxed out we move up !!

The higher the bar , the higher we must jump :wavey:

wait untill jeffs next lane , im sure the foot goes down :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> hanton
> 
> off topic= mine grenaded 3rd gear.. (more on this tomorrow)


Like JH get new gears and go for it,,
IF we all fear then no rewards 
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Like JH get new gears and go for it,,
> IF we all fear then no rewards
> kk


the main winners willl be the customers and future customers.

best get some 4wd gears too lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> the main winners willl be the customers and future customers.
> 
> best get some 4wd gears too lol.




EVOLUTION
kk


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> EVOLUTION
> kk


But a box of new gears will still be in the OLD BOX........... OMG


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thats one way of looking at it
> 
> how about we keep going faster  and keep pushing!!
> 
> ...


The foot will always be right down on the loud pedal:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

johnhanton57 said:


> But a box of new gears will still be in the OLD BOX........... OMG


we are making billet engine blocks John , so what's next lol
kk


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

johnhanton57 said:


> Gotta leave something that is Low cost as the weak link.
> 
> If we make it all bullet proof then the bullets will grenade the most costly parts


doubt you have much to worry about, per the axel's
The Driveshaft Shop | NISSAN 2008-2010 GT-R 1000HP Pro-Level Rear Axle Kit - R35 2008-2010 - Skyline - Nissan - Import Axles
if you avoid wheel hop at all costs, that will also help. the trans at your guys level should be as bullet proof as possible, no? Id also assume traction control may help some as well (if you choose to go that way anyways)


> our aerospace quality torsional center bars that twist significantly more than a factory unit, allowing them to absorb a great deal of the shock produced by high horsepower applications





[email protected] said:


> we are making billet engine blocks John , so what's next lol
> kk


Are these the ones being made in Florida in the USA that i keep hearing about? i hear they will be done soon.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> we are making billet engine blocks John , so what's next lol
> kk


Can't use a billet block in the JDS, BUT:chuckle:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

mindlessoath said:


> doubt you have much to worry about, per the axel's
> The Driveshaft Shop | NISSAN 2008-2010 GT-R 1000HP Pro-Level Rear Axle Kit - R35 2008-2010 - Skyline - Nissan - Import Axles
> if you avoid wheel hop at all costs, that will also help. the trans at your guys level should be as bullet proof as possible, no? Id also assume traction control may help some as well (if you choose to go that way anyways)
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Kev / Gav for the blacket CD, finally some decent pics


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic ...longest 8 seconds ever lol
kk


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Fantastic ...longest 8 seconds ever lol
> kk


lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hanton i fear your going to have to beat the record again soon lol


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> hanton i fear your going to have to beat the record again soon lol


It is my duty Sir! and one must do their duty


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

john does the accountant know about paying duty?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> john does the accountant know about paying duty?


It is I Sir who will pay.............With my BALLS:runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I think you'll be ok John, you've got balls of steel mate!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Protegimus said:


> I think you'll be ok John, you've got balls of steel mate!


And she has told me she will get the hacksaw out:bawling::bawling:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> And she has told me she will get the hacksaw out:bawling::bawling:


She is far too nice for that ;-). Awesome line up for TOTB next year we won't need the handling circuit haha. And if Ludders and ATCO nail and 8 each it will be an even longer party.


----------

